# Well no wonder - naloxone



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

That's why no one can get it. It's not available in pill form. Only by injection. My dr was ready to try it out with me.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I know, it's narcan.

It's actually not only iv though, looked it up, it's also available im and sub cu. And I woudlnt mind a sub cu injection every day. Those aren't that bad. Thing is, the half life is max an hour and a half.

Apparently it can't be put into pill form, it doesnt get absorbed that way, it doesn't have an effect unless it's into the tissues or blood directly. It's only added to other pills to prevent people from shooting them up and getting high. Taking suboxone orally woudlnt get the naloxone into your system.

I know, *all* the dp drug studies are less then 20 people.

I may get a chance to try the drug that may have made my symptoms disapear for a few days. Unfortunately I have to get cut up to do it. But i have to get cut up anhyhow, so might as well try it while I'm there.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Some people have paridoxical reactions to drugs. For instance topomax a med they use for migraines, gave me headaches.


----------

